# BMX-Empfehlungen



## Don_Stone (9. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute,

erstmal ein schigges TACH aus dem Norden Thüringens  
Bin frisch hier eingestiegen in diesen Forum. 
Habe zu Anfang mal eine Heiße Frage an euch. [ich weiß, die wurde schon zu genüge gestellt ^^]

Folgendes:
Bin mit dem Gebiet BMX nicht allzu sehr vertraut. Bin jetzt eine sehr lange Zeit 26" gefahren, nur im Moment denke ich mir..."hmm, irgendwie is mir das alles etwas zu groß und klobig für den Street bedarf!"
Außerdem wollte ich mich schon lange mal wieder an ein BMX rantrauen, da ich das einfach nur Stylisch finde, vorallem im Streetbereich.
Euer ÄnfangerBMX-FAQ hab ich schon gelesen. 
Da stellt sich bei mir gard so mal die Frage, da es ja ein Haufen an Angeboten für Anfänger-bmx gibt und ich nicht so richtig weiß welches, dachte ich mir ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
Ich suche ein schigges BMX welches sich so zwischen 350 und 450 bewegt. Weiterhin sollte es ein dünner Stahlrahmen sein [ala WTP, Stolen], es sollte leicht sein; so um die 13 bis max. 14 Kg. Gute Parts für den Preis und ja, es sollte dazu auch jetzt etwas gehobenen Ansprüchen stand halten, also es sollte nich grad nach 1 Monat auseinanderbrechen ^^
Hatte da so das WTP Addict od. Darkness im Auge, nur wurde es in den einen Thread nicht so gut bewertet, da war das Eastern besser, weklches ich persönlich nich so tolle vom Aussehen her finde. 
Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Bin für jede Marke offen und würde mich über Antworten freuen 


Ride On! Chris


----------



## BruteX23 (9. Februar 2006)

wenn der Rahmen aus dÃ¼nnen Stahlrohren sein soll, wÃ¼rde ich gleich zweimal das Addict (450â¬ und 20,5" tt)nehmen, leicht ist es auch.
Etwas teurer aber umso schicker ist das Eastern-Bikes Jane (500â¬ und 21" tt)
Des weiteren kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung das Eastern-Bikes Element 
(400â¬ und 20,75" tt) und vor allem das Federal Foundation (400â¬ und 20" tt) empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don_Stone (9. Februar 2006)

Dazu hab ich mla ne Frage, wie viel wiegt das Eastern Element eigentlich?
Das sieht irgendwie ein bisselwuchtig aus


----------



## I bins d i bins (9. Februar 2006)

also ich hab das eastern bikes element und fährt sich echt gut, is nur zu empfehlen
gewicht weiß ich jetzt nich!!!


----------



## BruteX23 (9. Februar 2006)

Don_Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu hab ich mla ne Frage, wie viel wiegt das Eastern Element eigentlich?
> Das sieht irgendwie ein bisselwuchtig aus


Addict und Element wiegen in etwa gleich viel und das Gewicht vom Federal find ich auch ok. Überleg dir lieber mal was deine Vorlieben in Sachen Toptube-Länge sein könnten, wobei Optik natürlich auch wichtig ist


----------



## Don_Stone (9. Februar 2006)

Und, weiß einer den Unterschied zwischen den Darkness und den Addict? Außer der Rotor?

MfG Chris

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit den Bikes? Wenn ja schreibt mal büdde ^^


----------



## BruteX23 (9. Februar 2006)

Rahmen:
crmo (gut) =/= hi-ten (nix gut)


----------



## Don_Stone (9. Februar 2006)

du, ich hab keine Ahnung welche länge ich nehmen sollte ^^.
Was würden passen? Bin 1.75m


----------



## BruteX23 (9. Februar 2006)

Don_Stone schrieb:
			
		

> du, ich hab keine Ahnung welche länge ich nehmen sollte ^^.
> Was würden passen? Bin 1.75m


21" ist dann denk ich mal zu groß, wobei es auch ziemlich vom Geschmack und weniger von der Körpergröße abhängt. (Ich bin z.B. 1,84m und fahre auch nur 20") Entweder 20.0" , 20.5" oder 20.75" sollten schon klar gehen.


----------



## Don_Stone (9. Februar 2006)

Jo, so hatte ich auch gedacht das ich mir dann 20" oder 20.5" hol


----------



## Deleted 37613 (9. Februar 2006)

Ich habe das Addict bestellt. Für die 50 Euro mehr zum Darkness sind beim Addict bessere Komponenten verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don_Stone (10. Februar 2006)

So, dann will ich mich erstmal vorab bei euch für die Antworten bedanken 
Falls aber noch wer irgendwelche Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen für mich hat, wäre ich froh wenn er sie mir posten könnte!!!


----------



## RedRex (13. Februar 2006)

hol dir ein stolenbike, alle die ich kenne die addict oder darkness fahren haben nach wenigen moanten schon die laufräder im arsch, ich kann dir nur mein the score empfehlen, ist aber bei oldschoolbmx.de noch ein wenig teurer, so 570 dafür haste feinsten japanese cromo und supra b felgen, und keine probleme...


----------



## Freakbiker (14. Februar 2006)

ich würde das WTP Addict empfehlen... Des Darkness find dich net so gut...Da finde ich das Felt Fuse für den gleichen Preis besser. (Full Cromo Rahmen, Euro BB usw...) Aber Felt ist ya  von einigen verpöhnt... (Wobei ich noch keine Probleme hatte)


----------



## Don_Stone (14. Februar 2006)

Hmm, oder was meint ihr zu den Stolen The Heist?
Weil mehr als 450 will ich nicht unbedingt ausgeben, ich will ja erstmal wieder in den BMX-Sport wieder reinkommen


----------



## Freakbiker (14. Februar 2006)

Also des Stolen the Heist finde ich klasse. Für den Preis meiner Meinung nach ein TOP bike. Ich hab auch vor mir das zu hohlen... hab bis jetzt eig nur gutes gehört. Kennt jemand noch nen onlineshop außer Oldschool.de wo es Stolen gibt ? Ist dort ämlich alles nicht gerade günstig...


----------



## Don_Stone (14. Februar 2006)

Also Stolen gibts auch noch bei DansComp.com, is halt nur dann Importware 

Mal so, Vergleich zwischen Addict und Heist, was meint ihr, was wäre die bessere Wahl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakbiker (15. Februar 2006)

Also, Heist oda Addict ist eher Geschmacksfrage, von den Parts her beide gleich gut. Ich persönlich finde das heist besser. (Bremssockel oben, bessere Griffe,  schönere Reifen) Das Heist ist bisl schwerer (13.83) als das Addict 
(13.3).
Aber egal welches du nun kaufst, ein top bike hast du auf jeden Fall.

Noch mal andere Frage: Kann mir einer sagen, ob der Rahmen vom Stolen Wrap auch 100% Crmo ist ?


----------



## Don_Stone (15. Februar 2006)

japp, das wrap is auch 100% Cromo


----------

